# we finally did it



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson earned his CDX title today with another first place. We were beat out for HIT by the last dog competing. That would have been icing on the cake for sure. I should take him to a field training day before every obedience trial - he was pumped!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot  Congratulations!!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Handsome boy! Congratulations.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow congratulations !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! way to go!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work team Jackson! He's looking handsome with his ribbon and among the daffodils.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Great pictures!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is awesome news congrats!


----------

